# The G.C. took care of the temp power



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

the GC knows enough to get somone killed


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

If it works, it must be good. Not!!!


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

It's temp power, nothing wrong with it. He was even smart enough to put a strain relief loop in the cable.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

elecpatsfan said:


> The other end of the 14/3 cable (stabbed into dryer outlet) is open-air spliced to a set of 14/2s going to receptacle plugs for the job site. The G.C. said "what's the problem with that?" he must do it all the time. Thought you guys would get a chuckle


What's that bare conductor for?:blink:


















:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Damned nice to supply some handy high-smoke-producing petroleum-based sill seal fire starter for you.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

The GC probably likes lawsuits and fines as well. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> What's that bare conductor for?......


Technically, it should be resting lightly on the metal portion of the receptacle.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

another darwin award canidate, that's for sure. like harry said "what's the bare wire for?":laughing:


----------



## Mr_Andy (Nov 16, 2011)

Hack Work said:


> He was even smart enough to put a strain relief loop in the cable.


Wrapped around (hopefully) unsecured NM


----------



## troubleshooting (Mar 16, 2012)

You know if he had thought it through he would have put a screw into the wood panelling and attached the bare wire to it to act as a strain relief and stop the other wires from pulling out of the receptacle. Pretty shoddy.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

When you hear the power tools start roaring, go pull the neutral out.

I'll bet he never does that again.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I sense no danger here


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

I see no problem here, maybe he'll start temping all our sites for us.


----------



## Derek1 (Mar 27, 2013)

jza said:


> When you hear the power tools start roaring, go pull the neutral out.
> 
> I'll bet he never does that again.


hahaha, I like the way you think.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

circuitman1 said:


> another darwin award canidate, that's for sure. like harry said "what's the bare wire for?":laughing:


That must be a spare. :no:


----------



## bartstop (Sep 30, 2012)

Was it the GC or a hired hack that did it?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> What's that bare conductor for?:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was supposed to wrap it around the 10/3NM to keep the14/3 NM from being pulled out


----------

